# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Problemen met linker voet al 3 jaar!

## ankebol3

Ik heb in juni 3 jaar geleden een sportblessure opgedaan, mijn ligamenten gescheurd en ze dachten in UZ Leuven dat dit genezen was, omdat er op de RX niets meer te zien was...
6 maanden later, nog last, opnieuw echo en RX, bleek peesontsteking.
Dan augustus 2013 nog steed zeurende pijn en stijfheid na het sporten, echo en RX ( weeral, pfff )... Dan een nieuw onderzoek moeten doen, een MRI daaruit is een raar iets uit gebleken... Een botprobleem, dokter stelde 3 weken gips voor ( een speciale gips waarmee je kon douchen ) en dat bleek niet te kunnen, waardoor ik de eerste schooldag van het nieuwe school jaar een huidonsteking had opgelopen, en allemaal zweertjes / blaren en open huid door er op te stappen, dus 2 weken open gips, dit was dan na anderhalve week genezen, dus opnieuw naar een specialist.
Dan 3 weken later was ik in het ziekenhuis voor mijn medicatie af te bouwen voor men Autisme en kon ik men tenen niet meer bewegen en steeds een tintelend been, hebben ze opnieuw een scan voorgesteld, een CT scan, de dokter die de resultaten wist heeft me toen nog 3 dagen laten lopen met een tintelend been tot aan mijn heup, al bij al zei die arts u mag weer sporten... Ik begon dus weer rustig aan te sporten, en nu in januari werd de pijn steeds erger, ik kon niet meer stappen na het sporten. Dus hebben ze een 3 fase botscan georganisseerd via nucleaire geneeskunde. Dit ook om de ziekte van Sudeck uit te sluiten ( een zeldzame spierziekte) die ik dus niet heb maar wel een botprobleem. 
Mijn voet ziet dus steeds na veel stappen, sporten of steunen blauw en dik.
Nu vrijdag heb ik dus weer een mri van een ander gedeelte van men enkel / voet.

Ik mag waarschijnlijk nooit meer sporten, en er is 9/10 kans dat enkel een operatie kan helpen. Ik speel normaal op nationaal niveau bowling.
Heeft iemand hier ook zo'n ervaring mee?
Wat doen jullie aan de pijn die je dagelijks hebt en soms tot in je heup zeurt?

----------


## ankebol3

Nu neem ik dus elke 4 uur, afwisselend een Dafalgan ( 1gram) & een Spidifen (400mg) maar hier moet ik steeds van overgeven, wat raden jullie nog aan?

----------

